# 5 weeks pregnant after a miscarriage



## katelyn09

Hi All,

New to this! I suffered a miscarriage at 9+2 in January and have recently found out I am 5 weeks pregnant! Really worried and just want to know everything is OK? Anyone in the same situation, even if your not, positive vibes/messages would be good.
Thanx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi hun,I'm so sorry for you loss but congratulations on your new pregnancy. I miscarried my last in april, then fell pregnant the next cycle. I'm still in shock that it happened so fast. 
i'm terrified and cant relax. I try my hardest to be positive but its proving to be impossible!
BnB is a great site with wonderful and supportive women.


----------



## AveryATL

Hi there!

I had a miscarriage, at about the same time, in Feb. I had a blighted ovum.

I am exactly 5w today, so I totally understand how you feel! Sending you major positive vibes!!


----------



## Ozziemum

Welcome!! and congrats!

I'm 7+1 after 2 early mc's last year and a mmc at 12 weeks in march this year, so know exactly how you feel, can't imagine ver being able to relax and enjoy!!!

This is a fab place to get support, hope you find it as helpful as i have xxx


----------



## PugLuvAh

Mellybelle said:


> Hi hun,I'm so sorry for you loss but congratulations on your new pregnancy. I miscarried my last in april, then fell pregnant the next cycle. I'm still in shock that it happened so fast.
> i'm terrified and cant relax. I try my hardest to be positive but its proving to be impossible!
> BnB is a great site with wonderful and supportive women.

I also got pregnant right after my miscarriage. I am completely terrified...it took me 4 days to post here that I was pregnant for fear I would have to take it back (again) :cry:

I am hoping this one sticks and trying my hardest to not think about it. Its nice to hear other people are going through the same thing, this is the only place I get to talk about it!

Positive vibes and hugs to us all!! :hugs:


----------



## FunToRun

Congrats:flower:

Im 5 weeks tomorrow, not had a cycle since my mc last month. Also had a late loss in march this year at 17+4. Im bricking it with this pg. Going to be a LONG 9 months!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

FunToRun said:


> . Going to be a LONG 9 months!!!

Sure is. I've no idea how I'm going to cope. Lets all help each other along the road to insanity.:haha:


----------



## fides

welcome, and congratulations! h&h 9 months


----------



## readytta

Congrats to all the ladies on their bfps! It's hard not to worry after you've experienced losses. Everyone's different but for me, it has got easier as time has gone on. I've kept busy and tried not to think about being pregnant too much. We have only just now told both our parents and close friends about the pregnancy as it just feels real and we feel like it's really happening for us this time. Wishing everyone a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## PugLuvAh

Mellybelle said:


> FunToRun said:
> 
> 
> . Going to be a LONG 9 months!!!
> 
> Sure is. I've no idea how I'm going to cope. Lets all help each other along the road to insanity.:haha:Click to expand...

yes, yes and a big yes to the insanity! :haha:


----------



## Audraia

I feel the same way. I'm holding off telling everything this time around, I'm sick of untelling everyone. But like my husband says hopefully the third time is the charm. It just sucks worrying worrying all the time. And my job is so stressful, 10 hours a day 5 days a week, no breaks on my feet that I'm super worried it's goign to affect being able to carry full term!


----------



## AveryATL

Sending more positive vibes today!!!


----------

